# What FULL size tractor would you buy?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

This was posted a wile ago for any size tractors, but if you were going to get a full size tractor, and cost, and a place to use it were not a factor, what would you get?

Me? I would probably pick up an older MF165. Why? Well, I like the old MF tractors, have heard great things about them, and have a real good dealer near by. Now for my use a 165 is a little over kill, a 135 would be perfict, but we are talking anything, so sence bigger is better, the 165 would be for me.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Tractor*

I am going to buy an Allis Chalmers WD-45 wide front. Have not found one to buy yet,but I will.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

new or used?


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

440 or 7580 allis articuted tractor :driving: :driving:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *new or used? *


Open. Any big tractor.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

First Ford or Ford New Holland then Massey Ferguson.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Well you can't beat a 444 IH with a stick, but just for fun, I'd love to have one of those STX 440 Quadra-Trac CASE-IH tractors. Got a 440 HP Cat engine and 4 tracs instead of tires. We wouldn't even have room to turn it around here, but one of them could make it's own path!!!:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Well you can't beat a 444 IH with a stick, but just for fun, I'd love to have one of those STX 440 Quadra-Trac CASE-IH tractors. Got a 440 HP Cat engine and 4 tracs instead of tires. We wouldn't even have room to turn it around here, but one of them could make it's own path!!!:lmao: *


Come on, ONLY 440 HP? I figured you would be looking for something BIG.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Come on, ONLY 440 HP? I figured you would be looking for something BIG. *



Well I like to be practical!:clown: :lmao: :clown:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I like the John Deere 5520 for a smaller practical tractor and the 8520 for a larger row crop tractor. A 9520 would cool but what would you do with such a large tractor unless you have 1,000's of acres to farm. Does a 710-G count? :thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Chief*

If you could buy a Big tractor like a 9520,you buy a piece of land to play on.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

they say big is better lol:ride: :jumpropeb


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If I had the money. I'd get a Deere 4410 4WD with front mounted snowblower and a heated cab, unless Deere makes a larger tractor with a front mounted snowblower. I am so sick of winter and snow, I want a machine that will make it fun.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere makes the 4710 that will handle a front snow blower as well. They are real nice with the Curtis Cab, heater, A/C, and all the goodies! :thumbsup: Depending on how much snow and other chores you have in mind; the 4710 might be a bit large and over kill. I like that kind of over kill!


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

Pardon me for dragging up and old post...

I'd like a fully restored Model B John Deere like my Grandpa had years ago. He was a row cropper, Cotton and soybeans. I was little and I used to carry him out a quart jar of cold water... long time ago.

Or (a little newer) a 4040 JD. I'd like any number of early MF's.

edit:spelling


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juggler _
> *Pardon me for dragging up and old post...
> 
> edit:spelling *



No problem, Bring up any old post you want. Thata why there all there. Plus back at the start, there was not many people here, well, now that the numbers are getting bigger, there is a chance you can help/get help from those old posts.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

farmall 706D with duals


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Well as many all ready know I run a 9400 Deere earlier version of a 9520.But I do not own it I work for a 4600 acre farm family.They are in the process of ordering a 9520.Should have one this fall coming fall.It takes awhile to get them before you order one.The 9520 will be set up like the 9400 except it will have power shift.They will keep the 9400 and trade in there 8960.

However my dad and my self farm 240 acres we farm with a 1975 Ford 9600 and a Allis Chalmers one ninety XT.However we just added to are line with a IH3788 2+2 4 wheel drive articulated tractor.It is in very good shape but the ugly look like an ant eater.There was a local farmer we knew who retired and he took very good care of him equipment.So we planned all winter to buy this tractor it became a reallity a few days ago.Go it home today and will take a few pictures tommorow if someone would like to see our new baby.It is not a 9520 or the 9400 I operate.However this baby is ours.My dad is 76 years old still gets around like a 26 year old however.Hard to keep up with him most days.Dad will be running this tractor while I plant with the Ford.Dad does not plant now days he gave that job up at 73.Stay tuned for pictures.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Well as many all ready know I run a 9400 Deere earlier version of a 9520.But I do not own it I work for a 4600 acre farm family.They are in the process of ordering a 9520.Should have one this fall coming fall.It takes awhile to get them before you order one.The 9520 will be set up like the 9400 except it will have power shift.They will keep the 9400 and trade in there 8960.
> 
> However my dad and my self farm 240 acres we farm with a 1975 Ford 9600 and a Allis Chalmers one ninety XT.However we just added to are line with a IH3788 2+2 4 wheel drive articulated tractor.It is in very good shape but the ugly look like an ant eater.There was a local farmer we knew who retired and he took very good care of him equipment.So we planned all winter to buy this tractor it became a reallity a few days ago.Go it home today and will take a few pictures tommorow if someone would like to see our new baby.It is not a 9520 or the 9400 I operate.However this baby is ours.My dad is 76 years old still gets around like a 26 year old however.Hard to keep up with him most days.Dad will be running this tractor while I plant with the Ford.Dad does not plant now days he gave that job up at 73.Stay tuned for pictures. *


Post away JD. I would love to see a picture. How about one of the Ford also?? A lot of us are filmilure with the L&G stuff, and also a lot of the vintage, and compact stuff, but for me anyway, I know NOTHING about the modern, big iron. Lets see them pictures, and if you have any specs on it also, that would be cool.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4e6e645b-389a-37df-78a4-7d2c61037f12&size=lg>

The picture came out dark I will have to take a better out side picture when I get a chance.But this is a picture of the new baby.It is a 1983 3788 2+2 with 170hp last of the International IH line before they merged with Case to become Case IH.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

hey at least it dont look faded looks good. Arent those somewhat rare?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=447566cc-3e56-1484-1bf2-703232524b96&size=lg>

Another dark shot.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes there some what rare this guy at one time had two of them.He later traded the other twin for a Case IH Steiger huge 4 wheel drive.This one has 4060 hours on it.The paint is very good and shined right up.I just waxed it before the picture and had the shed doors closed because of rain and strong winds.That is why it turned out so dark.The farmer who had it never let any of his equipment set out.There was a farm sale and his complete equipment line went to this huge sale 68 miles from my house.There were buyers there as far away as New York and many from Minnesota, Iowa,Pensalvania all over the place.This tractor came from 2 miles from my house and I was familiar with the tractor and the owner.He kept a log of all service records from day one in the fall off 1983 to present time.He changed the transmission and hydraulic filters yearly and the oil every 100 hours or before.Very well kept tractor.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Edited and reposting johndeeres photos:

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/LinkPhoto1.JPG>

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/LinkPhoto.JPG>


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I would have to go with a Ford TW35. I have always liked that tractor for some reason or other.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks MowHoward much better now.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

You're welcome, johndeere. I downloaded the posted pics so I could try to see them a little better, then thought I might as well share them. It's nice that digital photography gives us a second chance.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow paint on that thing is awesome


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

WOW!!! NICE!!!!!!!!!! 

Thats about all I can say. Looks like you have a real keeper there,


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Yes there some what rare this guy at one time had two of them.He later traded the other twin for a Case IH Steiger huge 4 wheel drive.This one has 4060 hours on it.The paint is very good and shined right up.I just waxed it before the picture and had the shed doors closed because of rain and strong winds.That is why it turned out so dark.The farmer who had it never let any of his equipment set out.There was a farm sale and his complete equipment line went to this huge sale 68 miles from my house.There were buyers there as far away as New York and many from Minnesota, Iowa,Pensalvania all over the place.This tractor came from 2 miles from my house and I was familiar with the tractor and the owner.He kept a log of all service records from day one in the fall off 1983 to present time.He changed the transmission and hydraulic filters yearly and the oil every 100 hours or before.Very well kept tractor. *


johndeere, 

That's the ideal situation in buying used equipment. A good wash and wax is not always an indicator of how well something has been maintained mechanically. In your case you have something that was well cared for inside and out. Should be great machine, and 4k hours is not high for that old of a tractor. 

What is the advantage of an articulated design for that big of a tractor?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The idea is for better flotation and less slipage.No need for duals for are needs and does not need to be ballast with wheel or front weights.We relied on are Ford 9600 for most all of are field work.This will help lighten the Fords work load.We always ran the field cultivator to prepare the seed bed then had to switch the Ford to the 12 row planter.This way we will plant with the Ford and work the ground with the 2+2 pulling a bigger field cultivator.Dad will be able to work the ground just ahead of me while I plant.

Then the 2+2 will handle are fall chisel plowing work better then the Ford this fall.We alway had to disk the corn stalks with the Ford then pull the chisel plow with the Ford also.The chisel was a real load for the Ford 9600.The 2+2 will pull the chisel plow much easier and the disk will be on the Ford 9600.Dad will be able to put more attention to get the stalks chopped up better while the 2+2 is pulling the chiesel plow.It will take a lot of work load of the old Ford.

The Ford will have lighter duties now it will be used to plant then cultivate and on the disk.The IH will be used for spring and fall tillage.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

johndeere,
Thanks for the answer. You said the chisel plow was a load for the 9600. How many (shanks?) are on the plow?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The chiesel we now have is the twisted spring shank type it has 4 across the back with 3 staggered in the center up front from them with disks to help with the residue up front.This type is not a deep tillage type and could be a load for the Ford more of a traction problem then power however.The 2+2 should handle it easily.We might try to find a solid shank knife type ripper it should handle a 5 shank ripper very well they go in the ground deeper to loosen up the soil pan.The Ford could plow all day with a 5 bottom molboard plow 5 16'' bottoms this one was used on a 6 18'' bottom plow and handled it well I use to watch the original owner plow with it.

Also we have a 24 ft field cultivator that are Ford could not pull.This one will be able to handle it easily.


----------

